# Deerassic Expo



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Deerassic Expo is scheduled for Aug. 3rd and 4th this year. Lot of nice raffle prizes, $50,000 and another drawing for a 2 story log cabin. Lot of bass boats this year. Heres the link:

http://www.deerassic.com/.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks for posting! I'm still stuck on whether to buy the early bird ticket or not. My cousin has went in the past years and says it is awesome. Hopefully money will work out for me and I can make it up there.


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I've gone every year and it a good time. I've only won one prize and it was
a hunting blind but its for a good cause so please help support it.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

go every year...great time...rex and i will be camping for the weekend flying the ogf flag!!! stop by for a cold one!!!


----------

